# Compilación del kernel solo con 1 core (cerrado)

## ebray187

Bueno, me di cuenta que en la compilación del kernel, cuando hago el # make && make modules_install sólo uno de los cuatro cores de mi proce (i5 750) se pone a trabajar.

Lo extraño es que con emerge sí trabajan juntos.

No tengo ni la más mínima idea de por dónde buscar y en el kernel todo parece estar bien.

¿Alguien me da una pista de lo que puede ir mal?

Saludos

----------

## agdg

Es normal, puesto que solo hay un proceso que no puede ser "dividido" (¿paralelizado?). Al emerger se te activan todos los núcleos porque cada núcleo se encarga de una compilación diferente; o bien es un ebuild grande y el trabajo de compilación puede ser "paralelizado".

----------

## pelelademadera

en vez de make && make modules_install

hace:

make -j5 && make modules_install

----------

## ebray187

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> en vez de make && make modules_install
> 
> hace:
> 
> make -j5 && make modules_install

 

Sabía que tenía que ser algo sencillo. Eso acabó las vacaciones de estos núcleos perezosos.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

 *ebray187 wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   en vez de make && make modules_install
> 
> hace:
> 
> make -j5 && make modules_install 
> ...

 

estes debes/puedes poner en /etc/make.conf

```

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

```

saludos

andreas

----------

## i92guboj

 *BlueSkyDriver wrote:*   

>  *ebray187 wrote:*    *pelelademadera wrote:*   en vez de make && make modules_install
> 
> hace:
> 
> make -j5 && make modules_install 
> ...

 

Esas opciones tan solo son válidas para emerge y utilidades afines, que se encargan de volcar el contenido de /etc/make.conf en el entorno antes de hacer su tarea. Las utilidades de usuario normales y corrientes como make, ls, grep o find no ven nada de lo que hay dentro de make.conf, y por tanto dichas opciones no les afectan. La compilación del kernel (al contrario que con el resto de paquetes) no es realizada por portage, así que lo que haya en make.conf es irrelevante. La solución es pasar el parámetro a make directamente, tal y como alguien comenta arriba.

----------

## afb

Bueno, los que emplean genkernel pueden setear el valor MAKEOPTS en /etc/genkernel.conf

----------

